# Best places to get legit TB-500 and Ostarine?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 4, 2014)

I may just purchase the OSta RX but can't find what the dosing per pill is


----------



## 13bret (Feb 4, 2014)

DaBeast25 said:


> I may just purchase the OSta RX but can't find what the dosing per pill is



Osta rx is 6.5mg osta per pill, plus the other ingredients

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 4, 2014)

that seems low


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 5, 2014)

bumpily bump on the tb500


----------



## maximpep (Feb 5, 2014)

Shoot me a PM if you'd be willing to run a log for the TB-500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Feb 5, 2014)

maximpep said:


> Shoot me a PM if you'd be willing to run a log for the TB-500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll do it if he doesnt want to.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

you should get your ostarine from sarms1... contact me for a discount...


----------

